# Poor Venom :(



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I did my 50% water change today, everything was fine.

2 hours ago I check on the boys, Venom's tail looked tattered and torn.

I decided to take him out of the divided tank and into a 1gal, I added my conditioner. Within the hour, his fins are nothing but strings and black/goopy.

The only thing I can think of is this is a new bottle of conditioner, he's been fine the last 2 weeks.

*sigh* he's in clean water now with epsom salts... I don't think he'll make it to the morning  

Could this be a defective bottle?

Edit to add: ammonia is at 0, it's an established tank. pH are constant with what they've always been.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well it doest sound like finrot.. but is he acting the same, and could he have torn his fins off on something? Sorry about him and add id add aq salt to him instead of epsom salt


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I am seeing conflicting information on the internet, people on here have even suggested epsom salt? I dunno. I can't change his water again tonight, I've done it three times today. We'll try aq salt tomorrow if he's still with us.

It's looks like finrot but happening in hours. Everytime I go in, he has less tail. His tails gone from all blue to CT looking and black in 3 hours now.

Even if he tore a fin, for all his fins to rot off and look like little black specs in a cup within hours? I haven't seen that anywhere  Looks to me more like a chemical burn, or like something is eating his tail very rapidly?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Venom early this week, he looked like this before water change...










Venom when he was moved to the 1g... he has half these finds 2 hours later. I would take a photo but I don't want to upset him even more.



















Body color isn't correct because of flash, but his fins were blue. The fin color is correct in this photo.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Epsom is for bloat/constipation. Aquarium salt is for wounds/tears. I hope its not a sever rot that has been posted a couple of times lately on here, moves fast and takes over the body. Do you have a pic possibly? Hope he makes it for you 
See pic, It does indeed look like the rot a few have recently had on here that killed fast, ill try to find the links


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Venom has a little bloat anyways. Can you add both salts but cut the ammount by half for each?


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Is the rot contageous? How would he get it, especially right after his water change? And the fact he was fine until I added the new water?


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Im not sure on that so i cant answer, this post had a fish that has something looking similar to what yours is having except his rot started at the middle of his tailfin it seems but took over fast. I wonder whats causing this to happen, you mentioning a bad batch of conditioner is a possibility since its a new serious problem only just showing up lately.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=696071#post696071
I wouldnt worry about the lsight bloat right now, if your going to do a water change aq salt all the way, possibly even 2tsp a gallon since this is fast moving rot. The betta in the link and another betta who had this attack them both didnt make it too long unfortunatly, but i hope yours can prove it wrong. Nobody can figure this out in the last two times its happened. Its almost unheard of from what i gather for it to move so fast.
Id def move any fish around him in the same water out in case its the conditioner or some chemical but i dont think fin rot itself is contagious.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

http://www.bettatalk.com/answer30.htm
You can try this method 
Also i forget where the page is but you can cut of the fins with a sterile scalpel, I used it once but for something else.. my fish ended up attached to part of the filter... but only if you feel comfortable


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

O_O whoa, that looks like some extreme finrot. I'd pm OldFishLady and/or Darkmoon17 immediately for any advice, that's some scary stuff. I'm so sorry that your fish is going through that, that would be so sad to watch =(


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

People on there are saying burns too, but yes it sounds just like Venom. A few hours ago I noticed his fins were curling, by the time I got him into a new tank I saw specs of his tail at the bottom of a cup. Once I got his tanked changed to remove the conditioner, he had barely anything and what he did have was strings. 

I notice she used conditioner too, I should ask what brand.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Creat i think honestly if i saw my fish doing this, since seeing it here, cutting off its tail would be a good idea, before it reached the body. If the person is comfortable with it. Whatever this is it takes over way too fast =/
Id hate to think it could be water conditioner but itd be good to know whats going on in these three cases.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Creat said:


> http://www.bettatalk.com/answer30.htm
> You can try this method
> Also i forget where the page is but you can cut of the fins with a sterile scalpel, I used it once but for something else.. my fish ended up attached to part of the filter... but only if you feel comfortable


If I did that, it would be too close to the body for comfort. These pictures were taken about an hour ago, it's much much worse now


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Aw  I guess if i saw it on his body 100% sure i couldnt do it either. So sorry your going through this, its too fast to even treat it seems, even if you start early on.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

The way I see it id do it before it reaches his body.. but thats just me you do what you think is right.. id be more afraid of what it would do on his body... best of luck


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

He's still with us, his fins haven't gotten worst since the 100% change with no conditioner. I am hoping and praying this is just a burn. I really am. I've waited so long for Venom, 6 years  I hold little hope in him making it.

Sad part is, this is my fiances fish, and he couldn't care less. I could smother him in his sleep I'm that upset with his lack of heart right now.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

They can survive with pretty much no tail, ive seen some rescues make it and slowely recover, but if your not comfortable then thats that. Its a tough call


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

or you can do what the article did and brush the meds right onto the infected spot


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Creat, if you gave that advice when this started, I would have taken it. But right now, preforming something like that would guarantee no survival. I would have to cut every fin off him if I knew that was even a humane thing to do, at the right time. Please don't make me feel any worse than I do right now, I'm an animal rescuer, I see things you would never want to. This is hurting me, and your post made me feel inferior and a horrible pet owner.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry to have a little giggle about the fiance thing. My husband told me to get a hobby because he wanted more xbox time, so i got into fish, and now hes jealous of them, saying i give them more attention then him. Thatll show him  Dont bother with your fiancee, just be there for Mr Venom, you love him more then enough for the both of you.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I have no meds sadly, it's 2am. Tomorrow if he makes it, I'll be picking some up as soon as the stores open. I believe 12pm is the earliest they open.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

It sounds like its really moving fast, as the other posts did. =/ OFL saw it before but was stumped, its just such a rare new thing happening >.<


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not making to try to make you feel bad at all... im worried for your little man really... and i know its up to you... and i rescue animals to from crows to horses to dogs to ducks I have seen lots of horrible things... so dont try to think that I havent I would suggest though putting the meds right on him.. it worked on my favorite african butterfly fish and saved his life... but again its up to you.. and im sorry


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

You said he was in a divided tank at first? Hows the other fish? If hes fine then it isnt the water conditioner i guess.


----------



## Puzzle84 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm horribly sorry to see this post. I wouldn't know where to start with guessing what that could be but a chemical burn would make sense. Like you mentioned before, I'd like to know what brand it is and maybe about contacting them about this issue. Even if it's only your case, maybe there are others out there that experienced such with other fish types and we just don't know.

The wife and I will hope for you that the complete water change and no conditioner ends this terrible ordeal and that he recovers.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Carnage isn't showing signs but I am not going near him to upset him either. He flips when I come near the tank. He's not active as he used to be. I am changing the whole tank tomorrow, and just pray it doesn't effect him too. 

But if it doesn't effect Carnage, then I'm really puzzled. I have an establish tank with filter and heat... and regular water changes. I though finrot comes from dirty tanks?


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

I really have wonders about this, because the people who so far have had bettas get sick with it do water changes and such, they dont neglect or anything. Its as if some bacteria just quickly eats the fish, turning it black as it goes, but from where? No idea >.<


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Any new plants/deco anything added recently? If the other betta in the divider is fine though, im completely stumped, i was thinking posible water issues from the source changing, or the conditioner not removing chlorine as it should, ectect but in the end if the other is healthy its probably not likely.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry Pitluvs but I think your guy has something called Fur Coat Syndrome.

http://bettasplendensusa.com/BettasDe.aspx

This an extremely, extremely fast-moving and highly contagious disease so if you have other bettas, move them immediately out of the room. Tomorrow, wash everyone's tanks in hot water and vinegar and sun dry. Clean everything you may have used with the other fish the same way.

If you ever see these symptoms again, *immediately* begin treatment with Maracyn and Maracyn II combined. Recent research by fellow forum poster Silverfang has indicated this disease is a gram positive bacteria so these medications have the best possible chance of stopping progress of the disease. Even so, I'm afraid the prognosis is almos always fatal. I'm so sorry, Pitluvs.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh wow, TY Sakura, reading that really does fit the symptoms, when it happened to two other posters we had no clue what was going on.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, googling this i read " it is highly contagious, and can be spread through the air over 100 yards (possibly more)." 100 YARDS!.... Id keep a REALLY close eye on the other betta in the divide or treat him to be safe since this is so fast moving and contagious.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I know, Punki, and I'm not sure if I feel any more comforted knowing what it is. Silverfang contacted me with some info a few weeks ago and it all clicked, so this info is really all thanks to Silverfang. It's freaky how fast this disease moves, though, and scary how contagious it is supposed to be. I guess the only blessing is it goes quickly so the bettas don't have too much time to suffer.  I really hoped this wasn't it but the moment I saw the pics of Venom's fins, I recognized that horrible gray color, like the color of pencil lead.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wait. Something else just occured to me. All the bettas this has happened to have been that pretty metallic teal color. :shock: Here's the last fellow who had this. And although we never concretely confirmed he had this, fightergirl's guy was this color, too.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Thats true, they all have been that color.... Odd, and not sure if its coincidence, but very true, Teal isnt such a common color to come by.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I don't know if it affects females yet but I just got a teal female yesterday. *nervous* Well, she's kind of still settling in so right now she's more . . . dirty water blue. This whole Fur Coat Syndrome would be interesting to study if I had the medical knowledge.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Well looks like I'll loose every fish in this house if it's that. And that be the case, I'm selling the tanks and not going back to fish. I have had nothing but bad luck since I brought my first tank home 

Carnage has been moved to my Community tank, since Venom has my only spare. Carnage hasn't been showing signs, nor are the other fish. 

Venom isn't a teal, he's royal blue. No teal in him but my camera flash makes it seem so haha

No new decorations, only thing new is Carnage and the IAL's I've used once.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

From what ive read females tend to have less problems then males simply because their tails are shorter / less likely to rip but this disease, ugh i dunno, but i hope to never witness it in person


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

Aw, i hope you dont give up and i hope were wrong and it doesnt spread so easily, fishkeeping is very fun, but has its sad moments for sure, but be confident you give them a much better life then they had. Keep us updated on him/the others, this is a scary situation, Im not sure if all fish are susceptible to this or not but i hope not!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Well looks like I'll loose every fish in this house if it's that. And that be the case, I'm selling the tanks and not going back to fish. I have had nothing but bad luck since I brought my first tank home
> 
> Carnage has been moved to my Community tank, since Venom has my only spare. Carnage hasn't been showing signs, nor are the other fish.
> 
> ...


Aww, I'm so sorry you want to quit fish.  I know things have been bad but don't give up! There are so many bettas who need good homes and love. And even if you do stop for now, there may come a time when you happen to see that special betta who catches your eye and your heart and gets you back into the hobby. Plus, if you quit, we'd miss you on the forum. 

That's good Venom isn't teal. That would have been too weird. And I believe Fur Coat Syndrome only affects bettas so your other non-betta fish are safe.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Punki said:


> From what ive read females tend to have less problems then males simply because their tails are shorter / less likely to rip but this disease, ugh i dunno, but i hope to never witness it in person


I agree with you. I had hoped to never see another case on the forum. :/


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm sad to say, but I'm serious. I have spent hundreds in the last 2 months, and have had every wall hit me. Nothing I have done yet has gone smoothly, everyone says tanks are enjoyable and so are fish, but I have had nothing but stress  I have yet to have a moment where I can enjoy them. I figured Bettas was it, and Venom was amazing. Why else would I spend $70 on another Betta? Why only to have it gone not a week later it seems. If this is it and it takes Venom, and then Carnage? And my two precious Danios/Swords... I can't look at a tank the same way after that. I just can't


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Pitluvs. *hugs* You must be so devastated right now and I'm sorry everything has gone wrong for you. I wish there was something I could say to help you through this.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Even still, loosing Venom and Carnage? And I have 2 new boys coming here in a few days  

HOW would this get here though? I haven't brought anything new in, other than a new Betta and he seems fine? They only started acting weird since the water change. Very odd.

And no, when I say I'm done with a pet, I'm done. Thats why I don't have ferrets and I'll never own rats after my 5 pass. I'm a soft person, and loosing pets just when you get used to them is not something I want to relive over and over. 

Why can't I get things that can be CURED?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> Even still, loosing Venom and Carnage? And I have 2 new boys coming here in a few days
> 
> HOW would this get here though? I haven't brought anything new in, other than a new Betta and he seems fine? They only started acting weird since the water change. Very odd.
> 
> ...


You're too tender-hearted for your own good, Pitluvs. No one really knows what causes Fur Coat Syndrome, possibly the stress of shipping from fish farm to pet store. I'm sure, however, it's nothing that you can be blamed for. This disease is a mystery in many ways. 

For now, let's get Venom to the end of his ordeal, whatever it may be. Then we can all put our heads together and figure out what you need to do with the two new guys who are coming, if you really are through with fish.  Hang in there, Pitluvs, you've got a lot of people rooting for you.


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

I read that stress, contagious fish, often water below 75 range and bad water can cause it to start but it seems like you were doing things right >.<


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sometimes bad things happen to good fish owners. The fish could have had a poor start in life, poor care in the pet stores, or even have just been plain unhealthy. You can try everything but with all living things, loss is inevitable.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm sorry about your betta Pitluv, I've had my two male bettas for a year and a half. I'm ashamed to say I've been keeping VERY poor care of them since I got them, but I recently started caring about them and such. They've lived through the msot stressful thigns for a fish, and they've never gotten this. I hope Venom pulls through, bless you and him.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

It's so frightening to keep seeing this issue pop up over and over. D8 I really hope Venom will pull through...


Does anyone have a compilation/list of threads where this has happened? This is a really alarming issue and I dunno... I think maybe it would be good to get all the cases we can together, and timelines. that fur coat syndrome mentions a kind of fuzzy appearance... but so far if I recall right it's just been... discoloration that looks like burns, and very fast moving, right?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I can recall the first case, whose pic I posted in this thread. There was another case where it is possible the betta had this but also could have been simply poor health as he had been rescued from terrible condtions. I'll do some searching to see if I can find the rest. But I have also seen posts on other forums through google, too.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh man, not another one of these. Whatever this disease is, it's so darn fast acting. I believe it's a similar to flesh eating disease. It just spreads so fast. I'm so sorry to see you had to go through that, and offer you my deepest sympathies.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sorry Venom went through this. One of my rescues did too  It's the saddest thing to watch because it seems to be internal as well as external (my boy couldn't move after 1/2 his body was covered). I think if it ever happens again, I'll probably euthanise the fish instead of letting it suffer. It's just painful that you can't do anything about it. Luckily none of my other fish caught it *knock on wood* . 
I lost 4 mice, one in a very bad way and I had to euthanise one of my bettas last week. I too feel sometimes to just give it up.. I almost had with the mice but I found myself with a nagging feeling inside when I did..
I really hope you reconsider giving up on the hobby, it brings pain sometimes but it is also very rewarding to know you gave a little fish a good life. And every little guy/ girl fills a place in your heart. I think I would be empty without my pets, especially my bettas


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Silverfang said:


> Oh man, not another one of these. Whatever this disease is, it's so darn fast acting. I believe it's a similar to flesh eating disease. It just spreads so fast. I'm so sorry to see you had to go through that, and offer you my deepest sympathies.


Yup, another one of these.  Thanks for your info, though, Silverfang, it's really helped us a lot and I appreciate you PMing it to me.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Venom's still with us, he's in his 1gal with lowered water, sitting on his plant. The rotting as stopped, because there are little fins left. It hasn't traveled to his body.

Carnage is in the 29gal with the other fishes, I'm going to clean the tank out today. He loves it in there! His fins are still the same, no damage to them yet.

The new ones are coming from a breeder, so if all else fails she will keep them for me until I decide what to do. Looks like I'll be buying some new tanks for these guys, I'll be too scared to use the others


----------



## Punki (Apr 30, 2011)

I am shocked... I mean its so great that it didnt spread onto his body but so confusing as well, since it started just as fast. Maybe little Venoms got alot of fight left in him. Definatly keep him aquarium salted and keep us updated. Hows his mood, is he lethargic and all? Poor guy =/


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's great news. Hopefully, Punki is right, Venom must have a lot of fight in him. I'm confused too but I still know it can't be fin rot. Fin rot just does not travel that fast. That's why it's so easy to catch and treat before it's fatal. Maybe it's a milder strain of Fur Coat? Either way, I'm glad to hear he's still around.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh he's keeping quiet, slow breathing but he does come out to swim around and then goes back to his plant. I hold little hope, but he's fighting this with all he's got. 12h later and he's still the same as last night when I put him in the clean water/no conditioner/salt.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

The only other thing I can think is this is a chemical burn from the conditioner. As soon as I seen what was happening to him, the first thing I thought was the new bottle of conditioner. I bought it from WalMart, I usually buy from Pets Unlimited. It would explain Carnage not being effected, as he's young and from a breeder and a BRUTE of a boy. Venom's 1/3 of his size and has spent his life in a no good breeder/pet store. At least that's what keeps coming to my mind. 

Thanks guy, I'll keep you posted on what happens with him


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, that's a distinct possibility. I hope that is it, if so, Venom can recover from this. Good luck!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Best of luck with him  I'm so happy it's stopped, I hope he pulls through! Maybe it was a burn...
That whole teal thing has got me freaked out too, I have 4 bettas that are teal and all of them related, including the one who had the rot/ coat.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Well my boys not a teal, so you can feel a little better about it! He's royal blue but for some reason my camera LOVES to turn him teal. If you look at my picture..
<----------
That's his natural color without flash  He has 3 stripes of teal in his fin but it's not noticeable unless he flares. He's mostly dark blue/purple.

He's still got lots of spunk left to him, I moved his plant and he went nuts and bolted. Poor guy!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's good to hear! That the boy is still spunky 
Somehow, since it stopped I'm inclined to think it was a burn so we still can't prove the teal thing. But you should complain to those water conditioner people, its scary, something like this! That conditioner is supposed to make it safe for the fish, not try to kill it :evil:


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I need you guys to go to this thread and help me out... I need to know the expiry on my new conditioner. It's from Walmart and I am sure they do not sell it as quick as my big chain pet store. 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=74181


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry about your boy! It's good to hear it hasn't gotten worse recently... Consider adding some Kordon's Fish Protector as well... I'm guessing he literally has no slime coat left over much of his body which will leave him susceptible. If you can get IAL/black water extract/tannis that would also help reduce stress. You are keeping his QT warm right? What concentration of salt are you at?

I just read your conditioner thread. I've never confronted fur coat syndrome before but my understanding is that it is typically "fuzzy" and only affects labyrinth fish (so your community tank is safe regardless) so I do believe it is the conditioner. I'm going to guess that fish who present like yours were also subjected to expired conditioner. The reason their fish died is because they were not removed from it... You made a very good call. Definitely keep us posted. 

Sakura-I remember that thread... do you have a link to it? Did that betta survive? It could be that curtain fish are more susceptible to the toxins that build up in expired conditioners...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Here's the first one that I remember.
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=72346
And here's the second one. 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=72990
There may have been one more but I don't personally remember it.
Since there are no pics available on the web of Fur Coat Syndrome, there is no basis of comparison for the "fur" look. But the fact that both fish had a discoloration that spread alarmingly fast seems to fit. I wonder if the "fur" isn't quite as furry as we think?


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

http://bettasplendensusa.com/images/betta%20diseases.jpg

I found one pic, but it's only in the begining of "Fur Coat Syndrome"


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm guessing it's the very tip of the fins there 'cause there's a part on that betta that actually looks more like ich. And there isn't anything on there that looks furry so maybe that's just a misnomer. Thanks, bettaloverforever.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm amazed he's still hanging on. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I went to my MIL tonight for a bit, had to pick up some stuff for the kids. When I came back, he was gone. He was fine before I left. But, he's been through a lot the last 24h, and I am unsure what could have taken him. The 'rot' didn't reach his body, he still had some fin left but barely. Everything stopped once he was out of the conditioner so I don't know what to think.

Carnage is doing well, still no change in fins and he's actually more active in the 29gal. I noticed when Venom started to show tattered fins, Carnage was sticking to the top of the tank only, where he used to like sleeping at the bottom. Almost like he didn't want to be in the water.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.:-(You did everything you could.
This is such a scary disease.I had no idea it existed. I know how horrible it can feel to know you're doing everything in your knowledge to keep your fish healthy and then have them fall ill. I have had a few cases lately of _fast _moving finrot.Three of my fish in a matter of hours missing half their fins.All of them in separate tanks. The only thing I have been able to conclude is that is has to be something in my tap water...Maybe the bacteria readings unusually high during the month or _something_? anyways..I am really sorry for your loss..I hope you don't give up on the "hobby" completely...


----------



## PiscisAmor (Jul 1, 2011)

aw I'm so sorry


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Venom, Pitluvs!!!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Guys, this is not a confirmed cased of Fur Coat Syndrome, and I cannot afford an autopsy to be done. Please, lets not suspect that be the only cause. I have another that's been in the same water with Venom with no ill effects. This is unknown cause ok? I don't want people freaking out LOL

Thank you for your well wishes for me and Venom. My heart is shattered, so much that the only thing I could do tonight was isolate myself and clean. I don't want to be around anyone right now


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that, Pitluvs. You did the best you could and you gave him a lot of love and care he wouldn't have gotten from just any ol' person. Please don't blame yourself, sometimes things happen and there is nothing anyone can do.  Hang in there.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sorry about Venom, I was really hoping he would pull through...


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Me too, when I left for mother in laws, I told him "You stay here until I get back baby" and it's the first time a pet has never listened to me  Oh all my pets, I have only not been there for one, and that's because I was putting laundry in the machine. This hurts because I couldn't be there with him. Poor bugger still came to the glass when he saw me before I left.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's so sad  I'm so sorry. I don't know what I can say to make you feel better.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Isn't replying to these kinda things difficult? I mean, what DO you say, what DON'T you say. Every person is different and you never know how someone could take a well meant comment, especially being so vulnerable when loosing a pet. I can never find the words when someones pet passes, I feel like a tool.

It's ok, I know what you're trying to say. Thank You. 

I miss him like crazy, I've waited so long for him  But the sting is lifting. I'll be ok.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

dont worry my boyfriend doesnt under stand why i love my fish, i know if i lost any of my fish i would be crushed. they maybe fish to others but when your spend alot of time with them you know them. It seems like all of the posts i have read lately are of fish dying, its horrible you had to go through this. its horrible just to lose a pet. Stay strong though. He isn't suffering, and i think its really cool how he greeted you before you left.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss  Hope you don't give up on bettas, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Exactly, I'm very bad at trying to console people but I'm willing to give them all the support they need. I'm sure you'll be OK, its sad that he was taken away so early from you but time heals all wounds right..


----------

